

A Look at Webflow's YC Application - brryant
http://blog.webflow.com/webflow-summer-2013-y-combinator-application

======
rckrd
Is it worth it to pay $3000 for a generic website name without a clear idea?

'Webflow' isn't even a commonly used term.

~~~
brryant
Debatable, but our hope is that $3000 for a uncommon but easy to remember
portmanteau word would drive brand identity better than some random name, like
"incuby"[1]

[1] [http://www.inc.com/ss/the-worst-company-names-of-all-
time#6](http://www.inc.com/ss/the-worst-company-names-of-all-time#6)

